
AI21 Labs Asks: How Much Does It Cost to Train NLP Models? - Yuqing7
https://syncedreview.com/2020/04/30/ai21-labs-asks-how-much-does-it-cost-to-train-nlp-models/
======
runningmike
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22963611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22963611)

